# Bill Jolitz has died



## drhowarddrfine (Apr 9, 2022)

__





						[TUHS] Sad News - we last two wonderful people in the past few weeks.
					





					minnie.tuhs.org
				






> I  just heard from Lynne Jolitz, Bill's wife.  It seems he passed away
> about a month ago after a long illness.   Most of you know he was the
> original force behind the BSD 386 development.


----------



## Cthulhux (Apr 9, 2022)

Requiescat in pace.


----------



## rorgoroth (Apr 9, 2022)

Embarrassed to say I've never heard of the man but may he rest in peace and many thanks for making history!


----------



## tuxador (Apr 9, 2022)

R.I.P


----------



## ralphbsz (Apr 9, 2022)

Goodbye neighbor. I didn't even know he was sick. He was young too.


----------



## smj (Apr 9, 2022)

RIP Mr. Jolitz. I never had the privilege of meeting him, but have been benefiting from his work directly and indirectly for at least three decades. (386BSD FTW!) And I enjoyed posts of his that I would run across on LinkedIn, thanks to mutual connections.


----------

